# Gaggia TD service/repair manual



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

Afternoon all!

Another annoying newbie/novice question for you to ponder......

After spending an afternoon scanning Ebay for an Italian restoration project, I ended up with 2 used Gaggia machines in need of tlc and repair!

All the Ferraris were too expensive, and I figured the Gaggia would be more reliable and more fun, and probably just as costly in the long run!!!!

One is a TD of 1995 vintage, according to the id plate.

I was wondering if there is a service/repair manual available, as I can't seem to locate one on the Web.......

The other one is similar in appearance but has no visible ID tag, but that's not too much of an issue as it needs a lot of work and will be on the back burner till I get the TD sorted......

All advice welcome, and thanks in advance for your help!

Mick


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The Gaggia TD is serviced / repaired as per almost any other commercial espresso machine. Gaggia-specific parts such as steam valves, touch pads, ECUs, group head seals & showers, knobs, etc are readily available in the UK for a 1995 model. Commercial Gaggias, like other brands, also use lots of industry-standard components eg. pump heads, solenoid valves.

An illustrated parts list will be useful in identifying the specific parts needed ( and how they're related).

I can supply commercial Gaggia stuff - specific & generic.....just pm me......


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The diagrams here may help out


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks very much guys.

I'm heading out to the garage in the morning to make a start...........

Will take pictures to help with reassembly, cos it MIGHT take a while.....

Thanks again chaps.


----------

